# MuskieTrain Lures...



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

If you fish West Branch, you HAVE to visit the MuskieTrain store!
Check out their website... http://www.muskietrain.com/

I met Mike just this past week, while checking the water at West Branch -Mike was testing his lures, as the final part of making their hand-crafted Musky lures. Mike let me wet the first line of the season with his rod and lure, while he tossed another one.

It swam true with great action.
His lures are designed for fast retrieves or trolling.
He shared some of his secrets for West Branch too!
(if you want those, you'll have to talk to him!)

I just picked up some for myself... with the help and advice of Mike and Trent! I'll post whatever I catch - and I'm pretty confident this is going to be a great year for Musky!

:bananapowerslide::bananapowerslide:


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Cant say enough good things about Trent and Mike. They are great fisherman and bait makers who stand behind every lure they make. The MX series they make are unlike any other baits available now and have an unmechanical, crazy walk to them


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a ton of the Loco shad's and MF shad's and both have produced well for me.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice lures....nice finish.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They broke the mold after those 2! Good guys an great lures!


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Trolling at WB yesterday, using a Tuff Shad I picked up from Mike and Trent at their shop in Ravenna... caught about a 24" Musky on a Fire Tiger Tuff Shad. Water was muddy, overcast skies, working in about 14' of water, 20' of line out... picked him up in one of the back bays.

Just after releasing it, guess who trolled past me?
Yep... Mike and Trent. They were happy to hear it was one of their lures that caught it ;~)

First day out this year, using their lures - and the conditions weren't exactly 'prime' by any means... not a bad start for the year!


----------



## allegheny river kid (Apr 9, 2010)

I bought some used mordas minnows a few years and have done well with them in the spring time. They really seemed to shine last year on my first trip to st clair with ShutUpNfish.


----------

